# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αρρυθμιες ... θελω λιγες πληροφοριες

## konsav92

Ειμαι 16 χρονων και Εχω διαταραχη ανχους με λιγες κρισεις πανικου, φοβαμαι μην παθω ανακοπη η κατι με την καρδια διαφορετικο που θα με ξεκανει... Λοιπον εχω κανει 1 τριπλεξ πριν 5 μηνες ηταν μια χαρα
Εκανα 6 καρδιογραφηματα ολα καλα οπως και οι αιματολογικες μια χαρα ... Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχω αρρυθμιες κατι που με τρομαζει παρα πολυ ... ειναι πολλες σημερα ασπουμε ειχα γυρω στις 10 ... Και εμφανιζονται μαζεμενες δηλαδη μεσα σε ενα διλεπτο μπορει να χω 3-4 ενω ολη την υπολοιπη ωρα ειμαι μια χαρα το πολυ κανα διο ξεμπαρκες... Πειτε μου αν μπορειτε ωφειλετε στο αγχος η μηπως εχω κατι με την καρδια ? Επισης αν ειναι απο το αγχος μπορει να προκαλεσουν ανακοπη?
Οταν λεω αρρυθμιες ειναι σαν να νιωθω ενα κενο και ενα σφιξιμο στο στηθος .... Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω αλλιως

----------


## konsav92

λιγο βοηθεια κανεις?

----------


## Hiro

Αφού έκανες καρδιογράφημα, μη φοβάσαι, μια χαρά είναι η καρδιά σου. :) Από 16 σχεδόν αδύνατο είναι να έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα με την καρδιά... Συμπτώματα του άγχους είναι, τα έχω νιώσει και εγώ να φοβάμαι πως θα πάθει κάτι η καρδιά κτλ. Και εγώ 17 είμαι

http://www.panic-anxiety.com/panic-attacks-symptoms/




> It\'s also very true that some people might be scared that their heart will stop, or give up, through the constant racing, thumping or chest pain, this is simply not true; again these are very common symptoms of panic attacks.


http://www.panic-anxiety.com/articles/heart-attacks/




> Your heart is racing, you feel faint, sweaty, weak; your legs shake, you feel dizzy and scared...your initial reaction is \'I must be dying, having a heart attack!\' BUT YOU\'RE NOT!

----------


## giota

Konsav92 Μην ανησυχεις κορίτσι μου έχω αρρυθμίες 20 χρόνια λέγονται έκτακτες συστολές και δεν κινδυνεύεις.Είναι καθαρά από άγχος.Και εγώ υπέφερα χρόνια και πολλές φορές μετά απο κάθε συστολή κουνιόμουν να δω αν ζω.Πολλοί εδώ στο φορουμ υποφέρουν απο τις αρρυθμίες.

----------


## Kapamaru

Μια από τα ίδια και εδώ. 300 περίπου την μέρα και θεωρείται και φυσιολογικό γιατί ειναι κάτω από το 1%. Και το ωραίο είναι ότι έκανα και Hotler και είδα ότι στον ύπνο μου είχα από μια εώς καμμία..Αυτό το άγχος λέμε...

----------


## konsav92

Ευχαριστω παιδια ... Εεμμ Γιωτα αγορι ειμαι

----------


## giota

Εγώ έχω μερδευτεί γράψτε ποιοι είναι αγόρια και ποιες κορίτσια.

----------


## corleone

Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, καλο θα ηταν να ελεγχθει ο θυρεωειδης, που ευθυνεται τις περισσοτερες φορες για τετοιου ειδους ενοχληματα.

----------


## konsav92

και απο κει ολα καλα εχω κανει και θυροειδη

----------


## konsav92

το πρβλημα ειναι οτι τις νιωθω και πολυ εντονα

----------


## Sofia

ειναι θέμα αγχους...οι εξετασεις σου το επιβεβαιωνουν πώς δεν ειναι οργανικο. εχεις σκεφτει πώς ειναι ψυχολογικο θεμα?που σωματοποιειται?

----------


## konsav92

Βασικα το ξερω αυτο αλλα καθε φορα που νιωθω ενα συμπτωμα πχ αριθμια θα μπο ρουσα να πω πως το ξεχναω αυτο και νομιζω πως θα παθω κατι ,οτι θα πεθανω δηλαδη.. Κατι που ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι απιθανο να πεθανω απο καρδια αφου εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις ειναι ΟΚ και ειμαι και 16 χρονων. Αλλα αυτες οι εκτακτες συστολες τις νιωθω τοσο δυνατες που με τρομαζουν

----------


## Sofia

οι γιατροι σου λενε πώς αποκλειεται να παθεις κατι.παρολα αυτα εσυ δεν το πιστεύεις, τη στιγμη που δεν νιωθεις καλα. το βρισκω λογικο. γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη εχεις το συμπτωμα που σε παιδευει κ ειναι μπροστα σου κ οχι τα λογια των γιατρων. 

ομως οπως βλεπεις καθε φορα, δεν παθαινεις κατι κ το μονο που σου μενει ειναι το δυσαρεστο συμπτωμα κ ο φοβος για την επομενη φορα.

εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο καταλαβαινω. 

εχεις σκεφτει οτι υποτιμας την δυναμη του άγχους?

----------


## konsav92

Αυτο που λες ισχυει βασικα. 
Ισως φοβαμαι οτι τα συμπτωματα του αγχους προκαλεσουν κατι στην καρδια ...
Να σου πω την αληθεια οτιδηποτε και αν παθω ασπουμε να μου ποναει το αριστερο χερι αμεσως σκεφτομαι την καρδια

----------


## giota

Κώστα το ξέρω πόσο ενοχλιτικές και τις πρισσότερες φορές είναι τρομακτικό αυτό που αισθάνεσαι νιώθεις ότι πέθανες.Και δεν είναι ψέμα ότι το φαντάζεσαι πραγματικά ενας παλμός ξεφεύγει γι΄αυτό και το καλύερο είναι να κάνεις ένα holder ρυθμού.Επίσης είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα πάθεις τίποτε και οφείλεται στο άγχος.Εσύ είσαι μικρό παιδί και δικαιολογιμένα φοβάσαι.Εγώ χρόνια πάλευα με τις αρρυμίες και όταν έμαθα ότι έχω πρόπτωση μητοειδούς εκεί να δείς.Ειχα πείσει τον εαυτό μου ότι είμαι καρδιακιά.Με τον καιρό έμαθα ότι αυτό που έχω είναι φύσημα και το έχουν ισως και το 40% του γυναικείου πληθυσμού.Περιττό να σου πω ότι πάντα έτρεμα στην ιδέα και μόνο μην χρειαστώ γενική αναισθησια γιατί φοβόμουν ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσω.Ελα που ήλθε η ώρα και έπρεπε να χειρουργηθώ;έχω κάνει δυο χειρουργεία με γενική αναισθησία και όταν ξυπνούσα μια χαρά αισθανόμουν τόσο ντροπή ,γιατί πάθαινα πανικό μέχρι να με ναρκώσουν και τους παρακαλούσα να με προσέχουν γιατί έχω δύο παιδιά και ο πατέρας τους ταξιδεύει.Αποφάσισα να κάνω όλες τις εξετάσεις και ηρέμησα ότι δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα μόνο πρέπει πριν κάθε επέμβαση να παίρνω αντιβίωση για το φύσημα.Ομως επειδή είναι τόσο ενοχλητικές υπάρχουν φάρμακα που μπορεί να πάρεις για ένα διάστημα ενός μηνός και να σου περάσουν.Πήγαινε στον γιατρό και ξέρει τι θα σου δώσει.προσωπικά με βοήθησαν περισσότερο τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Εκείνο που είχα παρατηρήσει είναι ότι εμφανίζονταν μετα απο κάποιο άσχημο γεγονός αλλά όταν ηρεμούσαν τα πράγματα όχι τόσο κατά την διάρκεια του εκάστοτε προβλήματος.

----------


## konsav92

Δεν ειναι πολλες το πολυ 2-3 την μερα ετσι νιωθω τουλαχιστον ... Απλα καμια φορα μου φενονται εντονες και εχω επισης και κατι σαν πιεση στο στηθος οταν τις παθαινω αυτο ειναι που με ανυσιχει

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Ακριβως το ιδιο, σαν να σε σφιγγει καποιος στο λαιμο να μην μπορεις να αναπνευσεις, μονο που εμενα συνοδευεται και απο πονο.

Μην ανησυχεις το ειχα και εγω παλια και εφυγε ξαφνικα... οπως ηρθε

----------


## Dimitris1979

Φάρμακα παίρνεις;

----------


## konsav92

Οχι δεν περνω τιποτα.Λες να χρειαζονται?

----------


## Dimitris1979

Ε απ\' ότι φαίνεται είναι καιρός να το σκεφτείς πολύ σοβαρά και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.Αν βέβαια το κρίνει παπαραίτητο και ο ψυχολόγος που σε παρακολουθεί.

Πάντως απορώ πώς δεν έχεις αρχίσει ακόμη με διάγνωση πανικών και άγχους.Αλλά και από την άλλη δεν είμαι γιατρός, ο γιατρός σου θα ξέρει καλύτερα.

----------


## konsav92

χχαχα αυτα τα περασα... Τωρα το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι αυτες οι αρρυθμιες που αν καταλαβα σε σχεση με αλλους δεν ειναι πολλες...
Και τα φαρμακα γιατι? Μπορουν να σου δημιουργησουν προβλημα τελικα αυτες οι αρρυθμιες?

----------


## konsav92

μπορουν ρωταω?:/

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΙΤΡΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ. ΓΙΩΤΑ, ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ-ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ. 
ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΟΦΙΑ: ΟΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΡΙΧΝΟΥΝ, ΜΑΣ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΝ, ΜΑΣ ΡΗΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ (ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΣΙΡΙΖΩ). ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ, ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΗΔΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ

----------


## stress

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ SORRY ΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ

----------


## konsav92

Σιγα μωρε ολα γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα ειναι σχετικα...
Εχεις και συ αυτο το προβλημα των αρρυθμιων?

----------


## giota

Και εγώ έχω πρόπτωση μητροειδούς αλλά οι αρρυθμίες είναι θέμα άγχους ή κατάθλιψης.Είμαστε πολλοί που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το σύμπτωμα και απ\' ότι βλέπω οι καρδιολόγοι μας λένε τα ίδια.

----------


## konsav92

Παντα να μην ανυσιχουμε :/ Για μενα παρα ειναι τρομαχτικο:/

----------


## giota

Και για μένα τρομακτικό ήταν και που να με έβλεπες στο χειρουργειο πριν 3 χρόνια ρεζίλι έγινα φοβόμουν ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσω.Αφού επηρέασα τόσο μια γυναίκα που μας είχαν μαζί και η οποία είχε κανει 10 φορές νάρκωση.Εγώ ξύπνησα μια χαρά μετά απο εγχείρηση 1.30 ώρας ενώ η γυναικούλα για ένα 10λεπτο που την κοίμησαν μετά είχε τάση για εμετό και αισθανόμουν τύψεις.Εκανα μετά ότι υπήρχε απο εξετάσεις και αλήθεια όταν έρχεται καμμιά συστολή δεν δίνω σημασία.Εγώ είχα και το ελλάτωμα να ανοίγω εγκυκλοπαίδειες ιατρικά βιβλία και πάντα τα όσα διάβαζα με τρομοκρατούσαν.Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια είναι γεγονός.Ξέρεις πόσο επηρεαζόμαστε και απο το περιβάλλον μας; ο πατέρας μου όλη την ώρα ήταν με ένα θερμόμετρο και ένα πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι.Μεγάλωσα πολύ για να ξεπεράσω όλα αυτά και ο μόνος μου φόβος είναι ότι αφορά τα παιδιά μου.Αν διορθωνόντουσαν μερικά πιστεύω αύριο το πρωί θα πέταγα τα φάρμακα.Και την ζωή πατίνι που μου έκαναν πεθερικά και ο άνδρας μου εγώ φταίω εκεί κατέληξα.Αφού έδωσα τα δικαιώματα και δεν αγαπούσα τον εαυτό μου θα με αγαπήσουν οι άλλοι;γιατί να είμαι δεδομένη για όλους;Οταν πλέον δεν αντέχεις αρχίζει το σώμα και χτυπάει καμπανάκια με συστολές με ιλίγγους ανάλογα τον κάθε οργανισμό

----------


## Giorgos4

παιδια εχω αρρυθμιες και το τριπλεξ καρδιας που εκανα βγηκε καθαρο. τις εχω κυριως οταν καταπονουμαι σωματικα, πχ σε μια ανηφορα. πιστευετε πως πρεπει να κανω κι αλλες εξετασεις, πχ χολτερ ρυθμου ή τεστ κοπωσεως, ή ειμαι καλυμένος με το τριπλεξ και ειναι απλα λογω αγχους? τι σας λεει η εμπειρια σας? θα μου πειτε πηγαινε και καντα για να εισαι σιγουρος.. φοβαμαι ομως μηπως ειναι κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## giota

Να σου πω κάτι Γιώργο; 99,9% δεν έχεις τίποτε.Κάνε και τεστ κοπώσεως και χολντερ ρυθμού για να σου φύγει η ιδέα.Εμένα στο τριπλεξ φαίνεται ότι έχω πρόπτωση μητροειδούς και όντως στην ανηφόρα λαχανιάζω, αλλά μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι το 40% του πληθυσμού το έχει και σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι.

----------


## Panos3082

Η πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς δεν έχει σχέση με λαχάνιασμα και αρρυθμίες (εκτός αν υπάρχει ανεπάρκεια μιτροειδούς). Οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις πρόπτωσης δεν είναι αξιολογήσιμες και κάποιος που το έχει συνήθως δεν παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα ποτέ στη ζωή του από αυτή την αιτία. Το να σου βρούνε κάτι με το χόλτερ ή το τεστ κοπώσεως είναι μάλλον απίθανο εφόσον το ΗΚΔ και το τρίπλεξ είναι εντάξει και είσαι σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία. Η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση γι’ αυτό που παθαίνεις είναι το άγχος που φαίνεται να αναπτύσσεις με το που νιώθεις την καρδιά σου να υπερλειτουργεί λόγω της προσπάθειας. Πάει αμέσως το μυαλό σου ότι κάτι θα πάθεις λόγω της (φυσιολογικής) ταχυκαρδίας και γι’ αυτό εμφανίζονται αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις. Αν πας για τεστ κοπώσεως το πιο πιθανό είναι να το πάθεις (αν φοβάσαι ότι θα σου βρουν κάτι σοβαρό και δε θέλεις να γίνει εκείνη την ώρα) ή να μην το πάθεις (αν θέλεις να συμβεί ΄΄για να το δουν επιτέλους και οι γιατροί για να καταλάβουν τι εννοείς΄΄, λες και δεν ξέρουν…). Αν τελικά συμβεί και το δουν θα σου πουν ότι μέχρι 500 φορές την ημέρα είναι φυσιολογικό να συμβαίνει. Από κει και πέρα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μη βρεις ποτέ άκρη είναι να συνεχίζεις να ασχολείσαι…

----------


## giota

Εγώ έχω ανεπάρκεια μητροειδους και τριγλωχινος συνήθως πάνε πακέτο ίσως ήταν λάθος η λέξη πρόπτωση νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο.Πάντως να ανεβαίνω ανηφόρες και σκάλες δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου.Και πάλι όλοι οι γιατροί μου είπαν να μην ανησυχω απλώς κάθε δύο χρόνια να κάνω τριπλεξ και πριν οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση π.χ εξαγωγή δοντιού ή καθαρισμός πρέπει να παρω αντιβίωση amoxil 2 ώρες πρίν

----------


## Giorgos4

απλα φοβαμαι γιατι με την παραμικρη καταπονηση (όπως το περπατημα σε μια μικρη ανηφορα), με πιανει αυτη η αρρυθμια, και ειναι πολυ εντονο και δυσαρεστο αισθημα. να σημειωσω οτι πρωτη φορα με επιασε την πρωτοχρονια σε πιο εντονο βαθμο και με διαρκεια(μετα απο καταναλωση 3 ποτηριων κρασιου), οπου πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και μου καναν καρδιογραφημα λεγοντας μου οτι ηταν κοιλιακη αρρυθμια. μου συνεστησαν υπερηχογραφημα-που εκανα- και χολτερ, αν επιμεινουν τα συμπτωματα. απο τοτε παντως ειναι σχεδον καθημερινο φαινομενο, γιαυτο ανησυχω.

----------


## giota

Tαχυπαλμία έχεις ή συστολές;εγω για κάποιο διάστημα έπαιρνα κάτι χάπια και για τα δύο επειδή ήταν καθημερινό φανόμενο και σε μένα.Είναι ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα Γιώργο και πρέπει να διορθώσεις την αιτία που τα προκαλεί.

----------


## Giorgos4

δεν ειναι απλα ταχυπαλμια, νιωθω ενα φτερουγισμα, σα να χανει η καρδια το ρυθμο της και ταυτοχρονα μου κοβεται καπως η αναπνοη. στο νοσοκομειο το διεγνωσαν ως κοιλιακη αρρυθμια. μακαρι να ειναι αξιοπιστο το τριπλεξ και να ειναι οπως τα λετε. απλα φοβαμαι να αθληθω παρολο που το θελω, γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα με πιασει και θα παθω κατι. μαλλον πρεπει να νικησω αυτο το φοβο. απλα τη στιγμη που το ζεις λες τωρα θα με πιασει η ανακοπη.... :( ελπιζω αν χασω βαρος να λυθει αυτο το προβλημα. τι το ηθελα το ρημαδι το κρασι την πρωτοχρονια, αυτο ηταν η αρχη ολου αυτου του θεματος. και κανονικα δεν πινω ουτε καφε, ουτε καπνιζω.

----------


## giota

Το ίδιο έχουμε κοιλιακές συστολές είναι.Νιώθεις το φτερούγισμα και νομίζεις πως σταματά η καρδιά σου.Αυτό είναι χάνεται ένας παλμός αλλά το έχουμε πολλοί και είναι απο άγχος.Κάνε και τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις για να ηρεμήσεις.Πάντως υπάρχουν φάρμακα γι αυτό μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον γιατρό σου.Εγώ είχα φτάσει να έχω διπλές συστολές την μια μετά την άλλη και έλεγα πάει πέθανα.Τώρα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και το αγχωλιτικό μου σταμάτησαν.

----------


## Giorgos4

ευχαριστω giota, μακαρι να ειναι ετσι. παντως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και το αγχολυτικο που παιρνω δεν με εχουν βοηθησει στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα, ισως θα πρεπει να το ξανασυζητησω με το γιατρο μου. παντως ειναι καταρραμενη αισθηση, νιωθεις οτι ηρθε το τελος σου! θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι, να κανω μια βολτα και στην παραμικρη ανηφορα που θα βρεθει στο δρομο θα με πιασει αγχος και αρρυθμια μαζι. τελοσπαντων...

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΕΡΟΥΓΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΕΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ. ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ...ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΙΤΡΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ, Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ: ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΝΤΕΨΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ...

----------


## giota

Πολλές φορές είχα έντονες συστολές δεν είναι όλες ίδιες και πραγματικά είναι τρομαακτικό.Μετά σηκωνόμουν να δω αν ζω.Το τσιγάρο και το άγχος είναι όντως τα χειρότερα.

----------


## konsav92

Το προβλημα με μενα ειναι οτι δεν νιοθω καθολου αγχος απλα εχω αρρυθμιες...
Μπορει να ειναι παθολογικο η να παθω κατι ...
Η\' ειναι κατι σαν \"εσωτερικο\" αγχος?

----------


## .lola.

και εγω εχω πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς και κοιλιακες αρυθμιες εβαλα χολτερ ,εκανα τεστ κοπώσεως...... μου ειπαν οτι ειναι καλοήθους μορφολογίας και εχουν σχεση με τον υπερθυρεοειδισμο που εχω .παρατηρω ομως οτι οι περισοτεροι απο εμας εχουν προπτωση μιτροειδους ,να εχει καποια σχεση με ψυχολογικες νοσους ??

----------


## Sofia

.lola. ειδα στην κυριως σελιδα πώς εχεις γενεθλια:) θα θελα να σου ευχηθω χρονια πολλα κ περισσοτερο ανεμελα:)

δεν ξερω αν η προπτωση μιτροειδους εχει σχεση με ψυχολογικες νοσους, ομως πιστευω πώς η συνεχομενη αγωνια κ το άγχος για την υγεια ειναι μια ψυχικη νοσος ετσι κ αλλιως....

----------


## .lola.

ευχαριστω πολυ για το \"ανεμελα\"ποσα χρονια εχω να αισθανθω ετσι ??? ποσο μου λειπει .δεν μπορει πουθενα στον κοσμο να μην υπαρχει μια θεραπεια για μας να φυγει αυτη η αφωνια το καθημερινο και ολοημερο περιμενω να μου συμβει κατι ,και δεν ξερω αν αυτη τη φορα ειναι το αληθινο που αυτο θα παθω κατι...... Αυτο απο μονο τουσε αρωστενει καθε μερα και περισσοτερο

----------


## bana

καλησπερα

κι εγω παιδια μια απο τα ιδια.ταχυκαρδιες,πονους,αρ υθμιες και χανω παλμους ισως και 2-3 φορες απανοτα και μετα για κανα μισαωρο νιωθω καπως...κουρασμενη θα ελεγα..γιατι ο πανικος που νιωθω εκεινη την ωρα με εξαντλει σε απιστευτα μεγαλο βαθμο.

Να σας πω οτι γενικοτερα περασα παρα πολυ ομορφα παιδικα χρονια 2 γονεις αρκετα συζητησημους,πολλους φιλους,βολτες εκδρομες..ολα τελεια.κι οταν στα 22 μου πεθανε η γιαγια μου ξεκινησαν ολα.Ηταν η πρωτη κοντινη μου απωλεια.Τοτε ξεκινησαν τα ψυχωσωματικα μου.

Πριν απο 2 χρονια με πηρε ο αντρας μου να παμε Λευκαδα και επαθα πανικο δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω για 3 μερες ετρεχα στα νοσοκομεια οπου δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα..τελικα αφου συνηλθα πηγαμε λευκαδα και ηταν υπεροχα..αλλα μεχρι εκει δεν εχω ξανα παει πουθενα.και αυτο γιατι φοβαμαι.

Φοβαμαι μην με πιασει αυτη η λεγομενη \"παυση\"?αρρυθμια?συστολες? πως και να το πω τρεμω.δεν μπορω να παω πουθενα.ουτε για καφε,ακομα κι οταν τυχαινει καποια κοινωνικη υποχρεωση φοβαμαι οτι θα παω και θα παθω αυτο(μου εχει συμβει και αμεσως φωναζα ξεματιαστε με με ματιασανε)για γελια και για κλαμματα μαζι.

δεν το παθαινω μονο οταν αθλουμαι,που δεν αθλουμαι πια γι\'αυτον τον λογο αλλα και οταν ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη.μπορει να το παθαινω και για 3 μερες συνεχεια.καθε μερα να νιωθω αυτην την παυση για δευτερολεπτα..

Θελω να παω διακοπες σε νησι..σε βουνο...να χορεψω ξενιαστει...να κανω γυμναστικη χωρις φοβο...να βγω για καφε χωρις ανχος....δεν μπορω αλλο ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρεμενη που εχει γινει ετσι η ζωη μου.Φανταστειτε οτι τρεμω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι αν μεινω εγκυος πως θα γεννησω?και αν σταματησει η καρδια μου την ωρα της γεννας τι θα κανω?

Με βοηθαει να εξωτερικευω τα συναισθηματα μου σε ανθρωπους που νιωθουν τα ιδια..απλα πειτε μου πως το καταπολεμησατε?

----------


## giota

Ποιό φοβιτσιάρα απο μένα γι\'αυτό το θέμα δεν υπήρχε δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος άκου που σου λεω πήγαινε να μιλήσεις σε ειδικό

----------


## bana

Γιωτα φοβοσουν κι εσυ σχετικα με την εγκυμοσυνη?Πως θα γινει και οτι την ωρα που θα πρεπει να δινεις πιεση αν θα νιωσεις παυσεις?

----------


## bana

κρατιεμαι με νυχια και με δοντια να μην με πιασει πανικος...πριν 10 λεπτα καθομουν ηρεμη και εβλεπα εργακι και ξαφνικα ενιωσα αρρυθμια και παυση...δεν ξερω τι να κανω πως να ηρεμησω...αχ γιωτα πως το καταφερνες να εισαι ηρεμη?

----------


## giota

Ποιός είπε ότι είμαι ήρεμη;ήξερα ότι έχω φύσημα απο μικρή.Οι έκτακτες συστολές άρχισαν μετά τα 30 που είχα γεννήσει και τα δυο παιδιά τα οποία γέννησα αφού απαγόρευσα στον γιατρό να μου κάνει γενική αναισθησία γιατί φοβόμουν ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσω.Οταν έκανα έλεγχο και μου είπε ο γιατρός ανεπάρκεια μητροειδούς και τριγλώχινος εκεί να δείς φόβο.Οι συστολές ήταν κοιλιακές συνεχόμενες υπήρχαν μέρες που έλεγα ότι πεθαίνω απο τις παύσεις.Ηταν η πρώτη φορά που μου hoείπε ένας γνωστός γιατρός να μου δώσει αντικαταθλιπτικά κάτι που μου φάνηκε φοβερό.Μου εξήγησε βέβαια ο γιατρός ότι συμβαίνει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό γυναικών.Μέχρι που ήλθε η στιγμή να κάνω αφαίρεση ινομυωμάτων και πολύποδα.Παρακαλούσα τον γιατρό να μου κάνει επισκληρείδιο και αυτό το απέκλεισε.Τα είδα όλα ερχόμουν αντιμέτωπη με τον πανικό μου.Η επέμβαση έγινε με γενική αναισθησία ξύπνησα εύκολα και το μόνο που θυμάμαι ότι ντρεπόμουν απο αυτά που έλεγα στο χειρουργείο έτρεμα και είχα 170 παλμούς.Μετά 5 χρόνια χρειάστηκε κι άλλη επέμβαση γυναικολογική πάλι με γενική αναισθησία.Ελεγα κλαίγοντας στο χειρουργείο προσέξτε γιατί μπορεί απο το φόβο μου να σταματήσει η καρδιά μου και ο άνδρας μου ταξιδεύει έχω 2 παιδιά δεν έχουν άλλον απο εμένα.Ολα πήγαν καλά.Αποφάσισα να κάνω όλες τις απαιτούμενες εξετάσεις χόλντερ ρυθμού κλπ.Κατέγραψε το μηχάνημα τις συστολές μίλησα αρκετά με τον γιατρό και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν κινδυνεύω απο τις συστολές απλά να κάνω κάθε 2 χρόνια ένα τρίπλεξ και να παίρνω αντιβίωση πριν απο κάθε επέμβαση.Στα γράφω αυτά γιατί υπέφερα χρόνια με τις συστολές στην αρχή όταν ηρεμούσα στο κρεβάτι μέχρι που άρχισαν και εν κινήσει όλη την ημέρα να αισθάνομαι παύσεις.Εχω πιεί κατ\'αρχήν τενορμιν για τις αρρυθμίες γιατί είχα και ταχυπαλμίες.Το φάρμακο λοιπόν που με βοήθησε και σχεδόν σταμάτησαν ήταν τα αντικατθλιπτικά.Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι είναι θέμα άγχους.Υπάρχουν φάρμακα για τις συστολές το θέμα είναι ότι είναι ακίνδυνες αυτό να σκέφτεσαι.Πριν μπώ στο φόρουμ ειλικρινά νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είχα αυτά τα συμπτώματα

----------


## lena25

mi stenaxoriesai katarxin ti ilikia exeis??kai go eimai 25 k fetos vrika oti exo proptosi mitroeidous valvidas...den einai kati alla polles fores mou prokalei arrithmies...ola rithmizonte me ta sosta xapia...kai go tora pairno to sotalol k pali kamia fora apo agxos exo arrithmies...

----------


## lena25

auto pou mporeis na kaneis einai na kaneis enan iperixo kardias...kata eneninta ennia tois ekato to pathaineis apla apo to agxos sou...anakopi gia na patheis k na theleis den ginete an itan na pathainame toso eukola anakopi kardias den tha ipirxe kanenas zontanos...

----------


## bana

Καλημερα!Lena25 ειμαι 29 εχω κανει απιστευτα πολλα καρδιογραφηματα και γυρω στα 7 τριπλεξ.Συγκεκριμενα η τελευταια φορα που εκανα τριπλεξ ηταν τον μαρτη που μας περασε.Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα και οτι ακομα και το φυσημα που εχω παραμενει ανυπαρκτο σε σημειο που καποιες φορες φαινεται και σε αλλες οχι.εχω κανει και holter πριν 4 χρονια οταν με πρωτοεπιασαν οι συστολες(εγω τις λεω παυσεις).το holter εδειξε 0,9% ενοχληση,ουτε καν 1% λογο καποιον αρρυθμιων.Ειναι φυσιολογικο να νιωθεις καθε μερα παυσεις?Χτες ειχα παει σε μια επισκεψη και ειχαν εκει πιεσομετρο το οποιο περα απο την πιεση και τους παλμους σου δειχνει αν εκεινη την ωρα εχεις αρρυθμιες.το εκανα κι εκει που ενιωθα οτι εχω κατι σαν αρρυθμιες δεν εδειξε τιποτα...φυσικα και χαρηκα,αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω.συμπεριφερομαι στον εαυτο μου λες και ειμαι αρρωστη.τον αντρα μου τον εχω τρελλανει απο τον υπερβολικο φοβο μου δεν παω σε απομονομενα μεροι μην τυχον και κανω παυσης και ......μετα??????????Ειλικρινα με βοηθατε παρα πολυ..αλλα βρε κοριτσια δεν θελω να παρω χαπια..θελω να βαλω μπροστα για παιδακι και το σκεφτομαι απο τον φοβο μου.
Δεν ειμαι καλα ε?Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια?Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με τρομαζουν οι αρρυθμιες αλλα οι παυσεις που νιωθω εκει πραγματικα πανικοβαλλομαι μου κοβεται η ανασα και νιωθω απο το στομαχι μεχρι και τον λαιμο φτερουγισματα...οσο για αυτο που λες λενα μου το ειπε και ο καρδιολογος προχθες που τον πηρα τηλ.οτι οι ανθρωποι δεν παθαινουν ετσι ευκολα ανακοπη.Συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω αλλα θελω να τα πω καπου και να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## bana

Α!και κατι αλλο για να δειτε ποσο πολυ φοβαμαι και νιωθω αβοηθητη μπροστα σε αυτο μου ζητησε ο αντρας μου να παμε με παρεα Τηνο και δεν παω επειδη τρεμω...
1ον που θα ειμαι μεσα στο καραβι και αμα με πιασουν οι παυσεις τι θα κανω?
και 
2ον οταν παμε στην Τηνο δεν εχει νοσοκομειο.
Πειτε μου ειμαι υπερβολικη?

----------


## lena25

καλημερα βανα,
κοιτα να δεις εφοσον ειναι ολα οκ μη στεναχωριεσαι εγω ξερω οτι εχω προπτωση τι να πω??αρρυθμιες γινοντε απο το αγχος ολοι εχουν δεν ειναι κατι...οσο το σκεφτεσαι χειροτερα ειναι...ειλικρινα πολλα βραδια κανω αρρυθμιες...απλα οταν το παθαινεις λεγε στον εαυτο σου οτι οκ δεν ειναι κατι το επικινδυνο..θα σου προτεινα εναν υπερηχο καρδιας για να ηρεμησεις...
οσο για την ανασφαλεια ειναι λογο του φοβου...υπερβολικη δεν εισαι γιατι το παθαινεις απο το φοβο σου αλλα πρεπει τον φοβο μας να τον πολεμαμε και οχι να μας κανει να κλεινομαστε κ να μη ζουμε τη ζωη μας...οποτε πανε λιγο κοντρα στο φοβο αλλα μην το παρακανεις οσο μπορεις...
κατι τελευταιο εγω πχ που χω προπτωση εκτος απο το αγχος κ ι πιεση παιζει ρολο στις αρρυθμιες απο πιεση πως πας??

----------


## bana

αχ λενα μακαρι να καταφερω να τον αποβαλλω αυτον τον φοβο γιατι ειλικρινα εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ.εχω αλλαξει ολον τον τροπο ζωης μου.η πιεση μου ειναι μια χαρα καθε φορα που θα την μετρησω ειναι 12 με 7.χτες ηταν 11 με 7.τουλαχιστον ετσι μου λενε οτι ειναι καλη....οταν λες αρρυθμιες τι εννοεις?σε ρωταω για να δω μηπως εγω εχω δωσει λαθος ορισμο σε αυτο που νιωθω.τι νιωθεις?

----------


## lena25

κοιτα να σου πω αν πιασεις τισ σφυξεις σου εχεις μια παυση κ μετα κανονικο ρυθμο...θα σου πω κατι ακομα να σε καθησυχασω που μου πε ο καρδιολογος ο ρυθμος της καρδιας αλλαζει αναλογα και με τις αναπνοες...δηλ αν κανεις καρδιογραφημα κ παρεις μια βαθια ανασα μπορει να γινει παυση...και κατι τελευταιο υπαρχουν και οι αρρυθμιες αναπνοης μηπως νιωθεις αθτο?δηλ νομιζεις οτι σου κοπηκε η ανασα κ μετα επανερχεται

----------


## bana

ναι!!το εχω παθει..να περνω ανασα και να νιωθω παυση..αλλα τις αρρυθμιες αναπνοης της καταλαβαινω...ξερω οτι ειναι απο την καρδια γιατι νιωθω το \"απολυτο κενο\"χαχα .σαν να μου κοβεται η ανασα φτερουγισματα και αμεσως βαζω το χερι στην καρδια και καταλαβαινω οτι σταματαει η καρδια μου....πανικος!!απλα δεν το παθαινω μονο σε φασεις που π.χ τρεχω ή γενικως αθλουμαι...το παθαινω και σε καταστασεις ηρεμιας ή οταν χορευω καμια φορα ή ακομα και οταν ζοριζομαι για κατι που δεν θελω να κανω...αα το παθαινω καμια φορα και απο το υπερβολικο φαι(ειμαι παρα πολυ αδυνατη,δεν καπνιζω και δεν πινω).
εχεις κι εσυ αυτα τα συμπτωματα?ποσες φορες ενιωθες τις παυσεις?

----------


## lena25

κοιτα εγω ειχα καποιες ενοχλησεις κ εκανα εναν υπερηχο κ απλα εχω ενα μικρο προληματακι που το χει το 30 τοισ εκατο του πληθυσμου κ δεν το ξερει...το παθαινουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι αυτο...μην στεναχωριεσαι...μην καθεσαι να μετρας ποσες φορες το παθανεισ...ειναι νορμαλ να κανουμε ολοι παυσεις απλα οι υπολοιποι δεν τις δινον σημασια...σταματα κ συ να τισ δινεις σημασια...οταν το παθαινεις τι φοβασαι εκεινη την ωρα μην σταματησει η καρδια σου?τι ηλικια εχεις?

----------


## bana

την ηλικια την εχω αναφερει και πιο πανω ειμαι 29 και αυτου του ειδους τις ενοχλησεις τις εχω απο τα 25.ετρεχα να προλαβω το μετρο και την ωρα που καθησα τσουπ παυσεις και προσπαθουσα να βρω τον ρυθμο τις ανασας μου ετσι ξεκινησαν ολα..φοβαμαι οτι θα σταματησει η καρδια μου και οτι θα ειμαι αβοηθητη αμα παω καπου μακρια σε καποιο βουνο ή για καμπινκ ή ακομα και σε καποιο νησι..
σου ζητω συγνωμη αν ειμαι κουραστικη αλλα πραγματικα νιωθω την αναγκη να τα πω καπου.
απλα λενα ειναι τοσο εντονες οι παυσεις που μου κοβεται η ανασα και καμια φορα ζαλιζομαι..μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος να παρω το inderal για να ηρεμησω αλλα δεν θελω γιατι θελω να βαλω μπροστα για μωρακι.

----------


## lena25

λοιπον πηρα αρχικα ιντεραλ δεν κανει κ πολλα πιανει πιο πολυ τις ταχυκαρδιες...δεν με κουραζεις αν ειναι δυνατον...θα σου πω κατι η καρδια σου που να το προσπαθεις δεν σταματαει με τιποτα....μην αγχονεσαι κ γω ετσι νομιζα...τι ασφαλεια εχεις??υπερηχο καρδιας εχις κανει?αν οχι θα πας να κανεις να δεις οτι η καρδια σου ειναι φυσιολογικη κ να ηρεμησεις..τα χολτερ δειχνουν ρυθμους κ τετοια αλλα ο υπερηχος ειναι αυτος που δειχνει την φυσιολογια της καρδιας...

----------


## bana

ο υπερηχος δεν ειναι το τριπλεξ?

----------


## lena25

οχι

----------


## kosto30

τι ειναι το τριπλεξ?? και γω νομιζα οτι ο υπερηχος ειναι το τριπλεξ.
Επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αν η χρηση αντικαταθλιπτικων μπορε να προκαλεσει αρρυθμιες γιατι καπου το διαβασα και αν προκαλεσει θα φυγουν με την ολοκληρωση της θεραπειας??

----------


## giota

Υπερηχογράφημα είναι που μπορείς να διακρίνεις πολύ καλύτερα απο ενα απλό

----------


## marpap

καλησπερα και απο μενα, μολις εγινα μελος γιατι θελω και γω να σας πω για μενα, απο τοτε που γεννησα εδω και 1,5 χρονο ταλαιπωρουμε με εκτακτες η αρρυθμιες , στην αρχη ξεκινησαν μια καθε τοσο και οσο περναει ο καιρος παθαινω ολο και πιο συχνα. περσι πηγα 3 φορες σε καρδιολογο ειπε να μην ανησυχω και δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω καν χολτερ. προχτες καθω σφουγγαριζα και ζοριστικα ενιωσα ενα φτερουγισμα στην καρδια και..αυτο ηταν , μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια απο το φοβο!!! λεω να το το προβλημα καρδιας.Σημερα πηγα ξανα στον καρδιολογο οσο περιμενα να με φωναξει νομιζα οτι θα παθω ανακοπη τελος παντων ειχα αναιβασει πολλους παλμουυς μου εδωσε ενα χαπι για την καρδια ,επεσαν και θα παω σε λιγες μερες να κανω και εναν υπερηχω για να ειμαι σιγουρη λεει. Σας τα εγραψα ολα αυτα γιατι δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ολα αυτα μπορει να τα κανει το αγχος μου... να πω επισης οτι εκανα θεραπια με αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα παλι με επιανε. δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια με εχω συχαθει!θα χαρω πολυ να δω μια απαντηση απο εσας

υγ, με καθησυχαζει λιγο που υπαρχουν κι αλλοι με τετοια προβληματα αλλα και παλι πιστευω οτι το δικο μου δεν ειναι τετοιο και ειναι κατι πιο σοβαρο. Επισης δεν εχει περασει μερα απο την πρωτη εκτακτη που εχω σηκωθει το πρωι και λεω \"ολα καλα\" παντα ανησυχω οτι \"να τωρα θα συμβει\"

συγγνωμη που εγραψα τοσα

----------


## giota

Μην ανησυχείς.Οντως οφείλονται στο άγχος.Για να το πιστέψω μου πήρε πάνω απο 10 χρόνια.Υπήρχαν μέρες που είχα αμέτρητες συστολές άλλες συνεχόμενες η μια μετά την άλλη(εδώ λες ήλθε το τέλος μου)και σε διαφορετική ένταση.Μου ειπε ο γιατρός λόγω της ανεπάρκειας μητροειδούς δηλαδη το φύσημα κοινώς,γι ιάυτό και τις αισθάνομαι τόσο έντονα.ξέρεις πολλοί έχουν συστολες και δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν.&lt;ομολογώ ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με βοήθησαν περισσότερο απο τα χάπια για την αρρυθμία.Εκείνο που είχα παρατηρήσει είναι ότι επιδεινόνονταν μετά απο κάποιο στρεσογόνο γεγονός όταν πια αρχίζαμε να ηρεμούμε.

----------


## marpap

σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντησες, και εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι οατν στρεσαριστω με κατι μετα απο ωρες θα μου ερθει μια εκτακτη, ο γιατρος μου ειπε και εμενα οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν τις καταλαβαινουν καν τις αρρυθμιες τους. αχ να ηξερες ποσο πολυ φοβαμαι... φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα δω τον γιο μου να μεγαλωνει γιατι θα εχω παιθανει απο καρδια...
παλαιοτερα ειχα πολυ εντονες ζαλαδες και ασταθεια μετα απο 3 μηνες θεραπια με αντικαταθλιπτικα το ξπερασα αλλα αυτο δεν ξεπερνιεται για αυτο φοβαμαι περισσοτερο

----------


## .lola.

marpap μη φοβασε αρρυθμιες εχω τα τελευται 10 χρονια !! στην αρχη πιστεψα οτι αυτο ηταν θα πεθανω εχω παει σε τοσους γιατρους και εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις που δεν μπορω να τις μετρησω ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ειναι ακινδυνες απο το θυρεοειδη, και κυριως απο το στρες ,η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε φασεις που ειμαι πολυ στρεσαρισμενη εχω σχεδον καθε μερα εκτακτες οταν ειμαι καλα μπορει να περασουν και 10 μερες να μην κανω καθολου.βεβαια παντα με φοβίζουν οσα χρονια και να τις εχω ,ειναι φορες που ειναι 2-3 μαζι και σου κοβουν τα ποδια

----------


## marpap

καλησπερα και παλι, φοβαμαι παρα πολυ απο προχτες που εγραψα που ειχα παει στο γιατρο νομιζω οτι κανω συνεχεια εκτακτες... χτες το βραδυ με επιασε ενα πραγμα να μην ξερω τι να κανω μια να φυγω να παρω τα βουνα μια να θελω να μην υπαρχω..ολη την νυχτα ξυπνουσα με τρομο, πως ειναι αμα σου κανουν \"μπου\" κα τρομαξεις? ενα τετοιο πραγμα. θελω να παω οσο πιο γρηγορα να κανω τον υπερηχο καρδιας απο την μια για να ξεμπερδρυω και απο την αλλη δεν θελω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα μου πουν οτι εχω προβλημα στην καρδια μου..

----------


## bana

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!!εμενα σκεψου οτι με πιανουν εκτακτες οταν εχω στρες,ανχος,οταν τρωω πολυ,οταν χορευω,οταν τρεχω,οταν ειμαι ηρεμη....δηλαδη συνεχεια!!!!μου εχει δημιουργηθει τοσο μεγαλος φοβος που δεν φευγω να παω καπου διακοπες μην παθω κατι.απο τοτε που μπηκα ομως στο forum ειλικρινα ολα τα παιδια εδω με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ,ηρεμησα οτι δεν ειμαι μονη..και οι εκτακτες σταματησαν..καλα οχι τελειως μην ξεχνιομαστε αλλα κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ηρεμησα.ειδα κι εναν καρδιολογο προχθες και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και να μην φοβαμαι..να πας να κανεις τον υπερηχο και θα δεις που δεν ειναι τιποτα και θα εισαι γερη και δυνατη να δεις το παιδακι σου να μεγαλωνει!!!!!!απλα τον φοβο παντα θα τον εχουμε γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι πολυ εντονο συναισθημα.

----------


## marpap

σας ευχαριστω ολους που μου απαντησατε βοηθατε παρα πολυ.! να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## giota

Ας ηρεμήσουμε απο τις έκτακτες δεν μπορεί να είναι όλοι οι γιατροί λάθος.Επίσης στις αρχές έκανα καρδιογραφήματα και όταν μου έλεγε ο γιατρός ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μου σταματούσαν.Οταν διάβασα μετά απο χρόνια ανεπάρκεια μητροειδούς και τριγλώχινος που σημαίνει φύσημα και οι δυο βαλβίδες πάνε πακέτο συνήθως,ζούσα σαν καριοπαθής.μετά απο σειρά εξετάεων δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει το έκανα και αφού χρειάστηκε να κάνω δυο γενικές αναισθησίες που ήταν και ο μεγάλος φόβος μου άρχισα να μην δίνω ΄σημασία και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα απο αυτό

----------


## marpap

καλησπερα, σημερα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα τουλαχιστον δουλεψε το xanax που παιρνω, ξυπναω το πρωι να η ταχυκαρδια.. τα βραδια δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω γιατι νιωθω τρομο...ισως φταει που ξεκινησα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.θελω να σταματησω να ζω με το φοβο οτι να τωρα κατι θα παθω...θελω τον παλιο μου εαυτο αλλα πουντος! 
να ρωτησω κατι σας εχει τυχει να εχετε ταχυκαρδιες και εσεις στα καλα καθουμενα? να πω επισης οτι το παραδοξο σε μενα ειναι οτι ενω φοβαμαι για την καρδια καπνιζω.. και οσο καπνιζω χειροτερευω και οσο χειροτερευω τοσο καπνιζω γιατι εχω το τσιγαρο για αγχολυτικο.

----------


## .lola.

το ιδιο ακριβος μου συμβαίνει marpap ενω φοβαμε φρικτα για την καρδια μου φρικτα ........ καθε τσιγαρο το καπνιζω με ενοχες αλλα το καπνιζω !! μετα αισθάνομαι απαισια λεω δεν θα ξανακαπνισω αλλα ξανααναβω ειναι σαν ηρεμιστικο για μενα

----------


## marpap

αχ και για μενα ετσι ακριβως ειναι δυστυχως... αυριο θα παω να κανω τον υπερηχο και εχω κατααγχοθει! να δουμε τι θα γινει η μεγαλη ωρα η θα εχω προβλημα η θα πρεπει πια να σκασω με την καρδια μου και θα παω γυμναστηριο

----------


## marpap

καλησπερα και παλι σε ολους, εκανα επιτελους τον υπερηχο καρδιας ολα καλα μια χαρα δουλευει η καρδια μου ευτυχως

----------


## konsav92

εγω τα χω κανει ολα αυτα και δυστηχως φοβαμαι και παλι
σημερα ασ πουμε ενιωσα ενα εντονο φτερουγισμα και νομιζα πως εχασα τις αισθησεις μου για κλασματα δευτερολεπτων(οτι να ομως) λετε να ειναι ιδεα μου ?

----------


## mairh

ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟ Κ Μ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΚ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ 80 ΑΝΤΕ ΤΟ 70% ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ Κ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ!!! ΜΗΝ ΑΝΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ Σ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ...ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ... ΑΣΤΟ!!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ 100% ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ 4 ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ Μ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΑΝ!!!!:)

----------


## alexa28

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, Υποφέρω και εγώ από αρρυθμίες και έχω και πρότπωση μιτροειδούς βαλβίδας και θυροειδή Ηashimoto. Mου έχουν γίνει ειλικρινά ο εφιάλτης μου οι αρρυθμίες. Συνέχεια νομίζω πως κάτι θα πάθω. Ποιο έντονες με πιάνουν όταν τρώω και μετά.. η τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται αλλά με πιάνουν και σε άσχετες στιγμές ειδικά αν στεναχωρηθώ η αγχωθώ πολύ. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω υπάρχει κάποια κοπέλα που με αρρυθμίες να έμεινε έγγυος και να πήγαν όλα καλά? Θέλω πολύ ένα παιδάκι αλλά φοβάμαι την καρδία μου κατά την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας

----------


## .lola.

γεια σου alexa28 καλος ηρθες εχω και εγω προπτωση μητροειδους αμελητέα οπως μου εχουν πει καμια 10ρια καρδιολογοι !!! και θυρεοειδη και αρυθμιες .ολα πηγαν μια χαρα στην εγγυμοσυνη δοξα το θεο αν και δεν το πιστευα φοβομουν παρα παρα πολυ μου ειχαν πει κιολας οτι φουσκώνοντας η κοιλια μου θα ειχα περισσότερες αλλα οχι ειχα τις ιδιες που ειχα και πριν

----------


## mairh

ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ!!!ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ Σ Η ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## bana

alexa 28 κι εγω ακριβως τον ιδιο φοβο εχω..θελω κι εγω να κανω παιδακι και φοβαμαι πολυ με τις αρρυθμιες(εκτακτες συστολες)..ρωτησα ομως τον καρδιολογο μου και ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει κανενας φοβος..ασε που εμενα με τρομαζει πως οταν με το καλο ερθει η ωρα να γεννησω δεν θα μπορεσω φυσιολογικα γιατι δεν θελω να δωσω πιεση..οσο για το αν ειναι εφιαλτης που τις νιωθουμε καθε λιγο και λιγακι θα συμφωνησω..σημερα ειμαι ξυπνια απο τις 6 το πρωι γιατι ενιωσα ενα φτερουγισμα εντονο και μετα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω..αστα..ας μας πουν ομως κοπελες που εχουν γινει μανουλες αν ειχα καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## giota

Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι όταν με το καλό γεννήσεις ούτε φτερούγισμα θα νιώθεις αλλά το μόνο που θα σκέπτεσαι είναι ότι σε λίγο θα κρατάς το μωράκι σου.Βρίσκεις δε τόση δύναμη και θάρρος οπότε μην ζορίζεις με αυτά το μυαλό σου.

----------


## alexa28

Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Με κάνατε πολύ χαρούμενη!!Ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να ζει κάποιος με τις αρρυθμίες και ακόμα ποιο δύσκολο οι γύρω του να τον καταλάβουν..Εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο σε όλους και θετική σκέψη που θα πάει όπως ήρθαν θα φύγουν!

----------


## bana

εγω πανω που πηγα να ηρεμησω με επιασαν χτες το βραδυ 3-4 εκτακτες
αστα να πανε τρομαξα παρα πολυ,μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια αφου δεν μπορουσα να συνελθω απο τον φοβο..ακομα και σημερα νιωθω καπως ταλαιπωρημενη....αχ τι ειναι αυτα γαμωτο..αν παθω κανα τετοιο οταν με το καλο μεινω εγκυος θα με πιασει υστερια
το εχετε παθει κι εσεις να εχετε τοσες πολλες εκτακτες σε μια μερα?

----------


## Anny123

γεια σας.ειμαι 18,5 χρονων και ολα ξεκινησαν σχεδον 1 χρονο πριν οταν 1 μερα ενιωσα 1 σφιξιμο στην καρδια,αυτο μου κρατησε 4-5 μερεσ και τελικα επαθα κριση πανικου.πηγα νοσοκομειο δεν μου βρηκ τιποτα.επαθα αλλες 2 φορες.εκανα 2 τριπλεξ και πολλα ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφηματα.δε  ειχα καποιο ιδιααιτερο προβλημα μονο κατι απο κατασκευης που δεν αλλαζει..παρολα αυτα η ολη κατασταση μου δημιουργησε αγχος.και απο φετος το σεπτεμβρη αρχισαν οι αρρυθμιες.το περιεργο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι εκτος απο το οτι νιωθω 1 παραπανω παλμο σε ασχετες χρονικες στιγμες αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι νιωθω 2-3 παλμους τησ καρδιας μου σε διαφορα μερη του σωματος μου οπως στα ποδια,στισ γαμπες,στους μηρουσ,στα χερια ,στην κοιλια και στην παλτη κυριωσ αριστερα.μοιαζουν σα συσπασεις.και καμια φορα εχω πονικεφαλους κ ζαλαδες.δεν ξερω αν αυτεσ οι συσπασεισ ειναι δυνατον να προκληθουν απο αγχος.ακοα κ τωρα που γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα τισ νιωθω και δεν ξερω αν και αυτες θεωρουνται αρρυθμιες???παρακαλω HELP

----------


## Anny123

μπορει να μου λυσει κανεις αυτη την απορια pls??

----------


## giota

Μην ανησυχείς κορίτσι μου ψυχωσωματικά είναι.Εχω περάσει ανάλογες καταστάσεις επικίδυνο δεν είναι όσο και αν σε τρομάζει

----------


## AlwaysNever

Ακριβώς αυτό. Εξάλου τον παλμό της καρδιάς μπορεί κάποιος να τον νιώσει σε αρκετά μέρη εκτός απο τον καρπό του χεριού. Οταν αγχώνομαι ακουμπάω συνήθως τους κροτάφους μου για να τον νιώσω. Πάντως είναι πραγματικά πολύ σπαστικό πράγμα να μετράς συνέχεια τον παλμό σου, και μένα παρόλο που μου την δίνει , μου χει κολήσει και το κάνω συχνά. 

Επίσης ένας απο τους λόγους που αγχωνόμαστε περισσότερο, είναι επειδή δίνουμε μεγάλη σημασία σε όλα αυτά τα \"συμπτώματα\", στρέφουμε δηλαδή πολύ έντονα την προσοχή μας στο σώμα μας προσπαθώντας να βρούμε πράγματα, ενώ αν δεν ασχολιόμασταν καν τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.

Βέβαια από την στιγμή που μπήκαμε στον χορό, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να βγούμε.

----------


## predator

καταρχας καλησπερα,alwaysnever εχω ακριβος την ιδια εμμονη,με το παραμικρο νομιζω οτι μου ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι και κραταω την ανασα μου βαζω το χερι στο στηθος και προσπαθω να τους μετρησω,αρχισα πριν 4 χρονια να νοιωθω στη κοιλια,η μαλλον στο στομαχι καλυτερα κατι στα γδουπο-χτυπημα χωρις πονο αρχισα να εχω το φοβο οτι ειναι αρρυθμια πηγα στο καρδιολογο δεν μου βρηκε απολυτος τιποτα ουτε αρρυθμιες,απλα μου ειπε οτι αμα κρατασ την ανασα σου συμβαινει να επηρεαζετε ο καρδιακος ρυθμος,αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει, αυτο που νοιθω στο στομαχι ειναι αρρυθμια? η νευρικο? γιατι το νοιωθω επισης οτι με ταραζει κατι,πραγμα που συμβαινει καθημερινα,αν ειναι αρρυθμια θα πρεπει να σταματησω να αθλουμε,γιατι κανω εντονη αεροβικη ασκηση,ευχαριστω

----------


## dora271208

Γεια σας και από εμένα μετά από έντονη στεναχώρια παρουσίασα προχθές το πρωι πολλές έκτακτες μαζί. Με έπιασε τρόμος πήγα στην γιατρό μου και ευτυχώς τις έπιασε την ώρα που κάναμε τριπλεξ. Μου έδωσε Inderal να παίρνω. Οι έκτακτές όμως δεν υποχωρούν και πολύ, μόνο το πρωί με το χάπι το βράδυ που το παίρνω κοιμάμαι κάποιες ώρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια η καρδιά μου. Το μόνο παρήγορο είναι ότι όταν είμαι όρθια είμαι πολύ καλύτερα δεν εχώ σχεδόν τίποτα ακόμα και χωρίς το χάπι. Είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά με τρομάζει. Φοβάμαι μήπως είναι κολπική μαρμαρυγη αλλά πάλι όταν είμαι όρθια γιατι είμαι καλά? το χάπι γιατι με πιάνει μόνο το πρωί και όχι το βράδυ? σημειώστε ότι έχω και πρόπτωση και θυρεοειδή. Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ

----------


## nanouka

γεια σας και απο εμενα.ειμαι ακριβως στην ιδια κατασταση.ειμαι 39 χρονων και νιω8ω ολα οσα εχετε αναφερει.επισης εχω επισκεφθει ενα σωρο καρδιολογους οι οποιοι μου εχουν πει πως οι αρρυθμιες μου ειναι ακινδυνες.αυτο που φοβαμαι πολυ οταν με πιανουν,τελευταια συνεχεια και απανωτες ειναι ο αιφνιδιος θανατος.οτι δεν θα χαρω το παιδι μου να μεγαλωνει.σταγονες πασιφλορας παιρνω για το αγχος αλλα δεν με βοηθουν και πολυ.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΄ΜΕΝΑ.΄ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΔΟΡΑ271208 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ,ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ. 
ΠΑΣΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ , ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ.ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΑΓΧΟΙ.ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝΑ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ 150 ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ , ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ , ΜΕ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΕΣ, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΒΡΑΧΙΑ ΝΟΣΗΛΙΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ, ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΨΟΓΑ. Η ΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΗΣΗΧΙΑ, ΕΧΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΑ.8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕ 180 ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ.Α!ΚΑΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΜΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ..

----------


## MARIAVAS

Α!ΔΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ ΕΙ8ΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΡΘΙΑ, ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΟΣΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ.ΜΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΡΘΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΟΡΘΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΥΨΩΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ , ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ.

----------


## dora271208

mariavas σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Τελικά είμαι έγκυος!!! Μάλλον σε αυτό οφείλονται τα συμπτώματα που έχω.Πρέπει να έχει απορρυθμιστεί λίγο και ο θυρεοειδής μου με την εγκυμοσύνη.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ .. ΕΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ?ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΝΟ...!!!

----------


## nopanic

Eγω ενω κανω διαδρομο κανονικα 40 λεπτα (γρηγορο περπατημα , με πολυ λιγο τρεξιμο ,λογω αλεργικου ασθματος) 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα κ λιγα βαρακια, μολις ανεβω μια ανηφορα ή εστω καποια σκαλοπατια με πιανει μια αισθηση ταχυπαλμιας ..εχω μετρησει μεχρι 125 σφυγμους που αργουν πολυ να πεσουν , ενω στον διαδρομο ανεβαινουν μεν οι σφυμοι ,αλλα πεφτουν εξισου γρηγορα !!


Οσα τριπλεξ και καρδιογρφηματα ειχα κανει μεχρι πριν απο 1 χρονο περιπου ηταν απολυτος φυσιολογικα , οπως και οι αιματολογικες μου εξετασεις που παρ\'ολο που εχω καποια παραπανισια κιλα (1,70 100 κιλα) δεν εχω ουτε χολιστερινη ουτε τιποτα..

----------


## dora271208

Θα το ξαναεπαναφέρω το θέμα, δυστυχώς το μωράκι μου χάθηκε δεν προχώρησε η εγκυμοσύνη, οι έκτακτες συνεχίζονται.. Παίρνω τώρα inderal 1/4 πρωί και 1/4 βράδυ. Παρατηρώ δυστυχώς ότι μου έχουν γίνει μόνιμη ιδέα οι έκτακτες έχουν αλλάξει όλη μου την ζωή, έχω περάσει τόσο δύσκολα αυτό το χρόνο(έχασα και την μαμά μου πριν ένα χρόνο). Παρατηρώ ότι έρχονται οι έκτακτες ιδιαίτερα πολύ μετά το φαγητό που φουσκώνω και δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω αλλά και το πρωί που δεν έχω φάει τίποτα το ίδιο. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα όταν καθόμουν είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες ενω όταν ήμουν όρθια τίποτε αυτή την εβδομάδα έφυγε αυτό ευτυχώς...διαβάζω αυτά που γράφω και μου φαίνονται παράλογα θέλω να μου πω εγώ η ίδια ότι όλο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι ψυχοσωματικό αλλά όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί και λέω όλα τέρμα τις βαρέθηκα τις έκτακτες και δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ γιατί πάλι εμφανίζονται? Οι καρδιολόγοι λένε ότι φταίει και ο συνδιασμός του θυρεοειδή που έχω με την πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς..

----------


## DEMGAL23

KOLPIKI MARMARUGI DEN EINAI APLO PRAGMA..H KARDIA PALLETAI ME 300-500 SFUGMOUS TO LEPTO,KAI ADUNAMA KAI AKANONISTA..PANTA H KOLPIKI MARMARUGI SXETIZETAI ME UPARXOUSA SOBAROTATH KARDIAKH DUSLEITOURGIA,EINAI ADUNATON NA EXEIS KATI TETOIO KAI NA MHN STO BRHKE H GIATROS SOU..OI EKTAKTOSUSTOLES APO THN ALLH,EINAI SUNITHWS ABLABEIS KALOHTHEIS ARRUTHMIES,IDIWS OTAN PROKEITAI GIA UPERKOILIAKES EKTAKTOSUSTOLES,OI KOILIAKES EKTAKTOSUSTOLES SPANIA UPODHLWNOUN KAPOIA KARDIAKH DUSLEITOURGIA.,OSO GIA TIS POLLES EKTAKTOSUSTOLES MAZI,DIAKRINONTAI SE DIDUMIES.TRIDUMIES KAI RIPES EKTAKTOSUSTOLWN..PROSWPIKA EXW KANEI METRHMENES 9 EKTAKTOSUSTOLES SUNEXOMENES,KAI GENIKA ANTIMETWPIZW THEMA TO TELEUTAIO DIASTHMA ME AUTO TO PRAGMA,ME 10-25 THN HMERA..OI GIATROI ME DIABEBAIWSAN OTI OFEILETAI KATHARA SE AGXOS KAI OTI DEN TITHETAI THEMA GIA PITHANOTHTA KARDIAKHS ASTHENEIAS..ARA MHN AGXWNETAI KANEIS SAS PAIDIA,OLA EINAI STO MUALO,TO THEMA EINAI NA BREITE TROPO NA TO APOBALLETE,EITE APO MONOI SAS EITE ME FARMAKA..

----------


## simos21

kalhspera 8a h8ela na rwthsw kati sxetika me thn proptosh mitroidous balbidas... exw kanei kardiografima k uperuxo k to mono p m eipan einai na mhn anhsuxw k oti auto to exoun oi perisoteroi alla pa8enw kapoies aru8mies san na stamataei h kardia k twra teleutea nio8w k pono thn stigmh p to pa8enw mhpws einai sobarw? giati sthn arxh htan apla h arh8mia auto to fterougisma p.x ti na kanw?

----------


## viviann

Σιμο καλησπερα! Καταρχας,ποσο ετων εισαι?? Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δν θα ειναι τιποτα αυτος ο πονος...περισσοτερο για μυικος μου κανει! Ωστοσο,αν θελεις πηγαινε σε ενα παθολογο κ πες του τα στμπτωματα σου. Σε καρδιολογο πηγες προσφατα??

----------


## simos21

Kalhmera vivian eimai 25 exw paei se kardiologo k m eixe pei oti oi aru8mies p exw einai fusiologikes... twra omws mwlis to epa8a eniwsa k ena pono panw aristera k me trabhkse mexri ton laimo den nomizw na einai muikos gt an htan 8a to eniw8a sunexeia den kserw ti na pw aplos molis to epa8a k ponesa fobh8hka..

----------


## simos21

Prosfata den exw paei se kardiologo

----------


## viviann

25 χρονών παιδί κ αφού ήδη έχεις πάει σε καρδιολόγο...μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!!! Όλα καλά θα είναι, ενδεχομένως εκείνη τη στιγμή ανεπαίσθητα απο το φόβο σου να σφίχτηκες και να δημιουργήθηκε όλο αυτό! Ωστόσο, αν έχετε κάποιο οικογενειακό καρδιολόγο, πάρτον ένα τηλεφωνάκι και κάντου μια ερώτηση για να ηρεμήσει και το μυαλό πιο πολύ! Όλοι μας σχεδόν εδώ έχουμε αρρυθμίες αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα...απλή εξοικείωση θέλει και απλά να μη δίνεις σημασία γτ το μεγαλοποιείς απο μόνος σου!

----------


## simos21

Makari na einai etsi opws ta les.....8a parw ena thl na rwthsw mpas k m fhgei apo to rimadi to kefali k 8a doume.... euxaristw polu

----------


## JimZe

Γειά σου Σίμο. για να σε καθησυχάσω και εγώ λίγο, είμαι παθών και εγώ και είμαστε συνομίλικοι σχεδόν, 24. Έχω έκτακτες από Σεπτέμβριο, συνήθως 1-2 ανά δυο τρείς ημέρες, αλλά κάποιες μέρες μπορεί να έχω και περισσότερες. Φαντάζομαι δεν εννοείς τίποτα έντονο πόνο; Εγώ, όταν οι έκτακτες δεν είναι επιφανειακές αλλά είναι πιο 'βαθιές' και προκαλούν πιο έντονο χάσιμο παλμού (το χαρακτηριστικό 'γκντουπ') και το κενό από το λαιμό έως στο στήθος εκείνη τη στιγμή νιώθω το χάσιμο αυτό ως αίσθηση στιγμιαίου πόνου αν μπορώ να το πω (σου κόβεται η αναπνοή). 

Είναι από τα χειρότερα συμπτώματα που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος δυστυχώς αλλά όταν δεν συμβαίνουν σε πυκνά διαστήματα είναι υποφερτές και καταφέρνεις να ελέγχεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις που σου προκαλούν. Αν τις απέκτησες πρόσφατα είναι πολύ λογικό να βιώνεις έντονη ανησυχία και άγχος, όλοι το ίδιο έχουμε περάσει, αλλά με τις διαβεβαιώσεις του καρδιολόγου δεν έχεις να φοβάσει τίποτα. Είναι σύνηθες αρρυθμία. Θέλει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να τις 'συνηθίσεις' και να καταφέρνεις να ελέγξεις τις αντιδράσεις πανικού και τις αρνητικές σκέψεις που ενδεχομένως κάνεις.

Πολύ σημαντική η διατροφή. Φαντάζομαι έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι συνήθως τις παθαίνεις με γεμάτο στομάχι, ή στομαχικές διαταραχές λόγω στρες ή κάποιας ίωσης. Επίσης όταν κάθεσαι ή ξαπλώνεις υπό ορισμένες στάσεις. Εγώ πρόσφατα παρατήρησα ότι κάνω τις περισσότερες έκτακτες όταν καταναλώνω δημητριακά και συγκεκριμένα ψωμί! Παρότι μαύρο κιόλας μου προκαλεί φούσκωμα και μετέπειτα αρρυθμίες. Παίζει να έχω δυσανεξία στη γλουτένη, 2-3 μέρες που δεν έχω φάει ψωμί είμαι χωρίς έκτακτες. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και εσύ. Για 7 μέρες κόψε τα δημητριακά και τα γαλακτομικά. Η γλουτένη και η λακτόζη είναι από τις κυριότερες πρωτεϊνες που προκαλούν διάφορες αλλεργίες και συμπτώματα!

Το σημαντικότερο είναι, εφόσον μάλλον λίγο δύσκολο να απαλλαγούμε παντελώς από αυτό το σύμπτωμα, να συνηθίσουμε και να εκλογικεύσουμε την παρουσία του και να μετριάσουμε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις. Αυτά έρχονται με τον καιρό, εγώ τώρα δηλαδή όταν παθαίνω έκτακτες δε αγχώνομαι καθόλου σχεδόν, απλά συμβαίνουν.

----------


## simos21

Geia sou jimze otan eipan oti eniwsa pono ennow oti ekeinh thn stigmh htan san na me pathse kapoios mpounia sto sth8os etsi kono mporw na to perigrapsw....twra bebaia exoun perasei 2 meres k den ksanaepa8a ektaktes sustoles makari na htan kati ths stigmhs autos o ponos...ti na pw den kserw ...k egw otan me epianan prin den to edina shmasia alla twra pou ponesa kiolas agxo8hka gt prwth forae eixa k pono mazi me thn aru8mia...

----------


## viviann

Simo21, σήμερα μπορώ να πω οτι σε θυμήθηκα κι αυτό γτ...ήμουν τώρα το απόγευμα αμέριμνη στη δουλειά και ξαφνικά άρχισαν 2-3 διδυμίες...μιλάμε τα χρειάστηκα προ στιγμήν αλλά το πάλεψα λέω ή θα σταματήσουν ή θα με στείλει καμιά μαρμαρυγή στα κυπαρίσσια!! χαχα ( τώρα γελάω τρομάρα μου...). Υποθέτω οτι το σκ με άγχωσε ένα χαζοπεριστατικό και τώρα σε συνδυασμό με μια ποτηράρα σοκολάτα που πίνω, άρχισαν τα όργανααααα! Δε σε θυμήθηκα βέβαια εξαιτίας των έκτακτων μόνο αλλά ένιωσα κ εγώ ένα σαν πόνο να το πω,σα δάγκωμα...βέβαια δε με τρομάζει γτ ξέρω οτι ο πόνος αυτός προέρχεται απο το έντερο στομάχι...τα χω διαλύσει όλα βλέπεις απο το άγχος μου. Ελπίζω φυσικά κι εσύ να είσαι καλύτερα!!! 


Υ.Γ. μίλησες μήπως με τον καρδιολόγο σου;;

----------


## JimZe

Vivian δε θυμαμαι, σου ειχε διαγνωσει μαρμαρυγη ο καρδιολογος; Προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις ενας ημερολογιο καθε φορα που παθαινεις εκτακτες για να δεις αν υπαρχει καποια συσχετιση με ορισμενα τροφιμα. Εγω τηρησα ενα ημερολογιο τη προηγουμενη βδομαδα και βρηκα οτι τις μερες που ετρωγα αρκετο ψωμι ειχα 1-3 εκτακτες αλλα το ρεκορ εγινε με 15-20 εκτακτες μετα τη καταναλωση λαχανοντολμαδων:p.. Οποτε λαχανο κ δημητριακα σε μενα δημιουργουν καποια πεπτικα προβληματα στο στομαχι που σε συνδυασμο με αγχος εκδηλωνεται ως αρρυθμια μετεπειτα

----------


## viviann

όχι, όχι JimZe...δόξα τω θεώ δε διεγνώσθηκα με μαρμαρυγή... άλλη μια φορά είχα μαζεμένες 2-3 όπως τις κατάλαβα κι αυτό ήταν προ Χριστουγέννων. Είχα καιρό να κάνω έστω και μία,ακόμα κι αν καθόμουν ξαπλωμένη απο την αριστερή πλευρά (οι περισσότεροι θα καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ, είναι η πλευρά που κάνουν το παρτυ τους αυτές!!) Εγώ θεωρώ οτι με λίγο άγχος και χαζή διατροφή το επιβάρυνα λίγο μέσω του ευερέθιστου εντέρου που έχω, καούρες και τα σχετικά...καταλαβαίνω δλδ οτι κάτι με βαραίνει κάτω ακριβώς απο το αριστερό στήθος, στο ύψος του εντέρου...άντε πάλι να περιμένω να ηρεμήσει. Σε 2 καρδιολόγους που πήγα μου λένε οτι για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να παρουσιάσει κανένα θέμα η καρδιά μου και μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα και απο έντονη γυμναστική κλπ κλπ... ίσως φταίει και οτι χθές είχα πιεί ενα καφέ φίλτρου και μετά μια σοκολάτα ( η οποία είναι μιλάμεεεε...τέλεια!!!) ;)

----------


## simos21

Kalhspera vivian den exw paei akoma aurio 8a parw ena thl na rwthsw k blepoume :) den m kana epiase pantos olla kala

----------


## viviann

Μια χαρά!!! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!! ;-) έχει σημασία πάντως να μην τους πολυδίνεις σημασία και φυσικά όταν αισθάνεσαι άγχος με κάτι, σταμάτα το για λίγο, πάρε βαθιές διαφραγματικές αναπνοές ( γέμισε & άδειασε το στομάχι σου με αέρα) και θα δεις οτι σε δευτερόλεπτα θα χαλαρώσεις κι όλα οκ!!!

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ, εάν οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι αποτέλεσμα άγχους, γιατί είμαστε ελεύθεροι συμπτωμάτων για 7-10 μέρες και έπειτα είμαστε πάλι έντονα συμπτωματικοί; Στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα αλλάζουμε χαρακτήρα και υποχωρεί η "αγχώδης διαταραχή"; Οι συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες εμφανίζονται οι δυνατές έκτακτες συστολές είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με τις αντίστοιχες όπου δεν εμφανίζονται.
Πόσοι από εμάς που υποφέρουμε από έκτακτες συστολές ήμασταν παθολογικά αγχώδεις πριν εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα;

----------

